# Keeping cats from chewing on cables & cords



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have friends who report their cats like to chew--on computer cables, and *power cords*!

<understatement on> 
Wrecking the computer and frying the cat is not desirable. 
<understatement off>

Advice please?


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

You are really nervous about the kitties! Pick up cords that are on the ground as much as possible, keep them from getting behind things. Usually a firm NO and a snap and standing up to them works for me. One thing you have to remember is cat ancestors (like lions) work with an alpha. You have to maintain an alpha approach on cats. 

Remember for the first few weeks the cats are going to be unsure of their surroundings and may not be as mischievous, but once they start getting comfortable will explore. Establish the boundaries then. Make it apparent that some things are off limits. 

Kitties are VERY smart, but also will try your patience. I hope I'm helping.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

I will post some photos of two areas in my office, and you'll see why I'm nervous.

I won't be around 24X7, and they'll have many chances to get into things, I know.

Right now, I need to get some sleep. You're two (three?) hours earlier than us Midwesterners.

Later,

harv


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm PST and if You are in central time then I am two hours behind. Lol. But you have a good night and yeah the pictures may help us figure out ways to keep the kitties from getting zapped and fried


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wouldn't borrow trouble just yet. You don't know what ages you are going to adopt and I don't THINK an adult cat is going to spend tons of time gnawing on cords.

There are bitter sprays you could spray on the cords.... you could shut your office door and keep the out..... 

I really wouldn't worry too much until it becomes and issue.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I wouldn't borrow trouble just yet. You don't know what ages you are going to adopt and I don't THINK an adult cat is going to spend tons of time gnawing on cords.
> 
> There are bitter sprays you could spray on the cords.... you could shut your office door and keep them out.....
> 
> I really wouldn't worry too much until it becomes an issue.


My background and training tend to make me anticipate problems. 
Kittens are delightful, but I'll aim for cats a year old or older. Unless the 
unexpected happens. (You know, the whole "love at first sight" thing...)

Bitter sprays would be an easy solution. Which ones work? 

I'll post pictures later today.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had seven cats over thirty years in my condo and only one of them, the new four month old, has had any tendency to chew on or play with cables and cords. Even her interest is slight, mainly small loose computer wires. I simply zip tied all the computer wiring into a few bundles. I believe it made all the wires stiff and heavy enough to not be interesting any more. She will now walk around the bundles and ignore them.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Very encouraging, Robert, and a good tip. See if my photos (soon!) 
look like cats might be interested in them.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Cable tangles -- appealing to cats?*

Here are two photos of the cable and cord tangles behind my Mac.
I think the titles explain themselves, but just in case: the left 
photo shows the mess on the floor; the right one shows stuff
hanging from a shelf.

I haven't shown the little table with two external drives and 
power bricks on them.

Any suggestions? I'm hoping the guys I get will behave like
Robert's have--that is, ignore the cables.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had cats most of my life. I have had consistently for 18 years 4 - 6 resident cats at a time plus fosters. I can honestly say, In all that time I have never had an issue beyond the curious kitten, of cats chewing wires. A few well placed "ahh ahh ahhts" and a redirect taught the kittens no wires. Now Puppies chewing on the other had... OMG the last 2 I have had...they were chewers.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Encouraging!*

Thanks, BB. 

Harv


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ahh Mac. I turned about 6 years ago and I'll never go back to PC. I've developed a deep loathing for all things Microsoft. 

I agree, with all the trouble that Shepherd Book gets into he never chewed cables, even when he started teething.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Teething, chewing, Macs, PCs, Micro$oft.*



MowMow said:


> Ahh Mac. I turned about 6 years ago and I'll never go back to PC. I've developed a deep loathing for all things Microsoft.


Don't get me started on Microsoft. They're one of the main reasons I switched.



> I agree, with all the trouble that Shepherd Book gets into he never chewed cables, even when he started teething.


As the saying goes, "From your mouth to God's ear." :smile:

Time for brekkies!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I've had the same problem with Miu. She's destroyed a couple of wires in the house, but she only seems to do it most often just before mealtimes when she's zooming around the house to indirectly tell me it's time to feed her.

The only way to stop her is to follow her around and reprimand on the spot. She knows she's not supposed to, so she whines in protest but will stop. Just bothers me that she needs constant supervision during these times. Sometimes I need to close the doors too.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if repellant sprays work? I've heard both opinions.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi is a chewer. He's gotten better as he's gotten older (he'll be 1 year on 1/22).

I tried the Bitter Yuck spray on cords and it did work at first, but had to be re-applied daily. Then, after several days, he seemed to like it?? He would chew on things that I had just sprayed. So that was a waste for me, but maybe other sprays (like the bitter apple stuff) works?

Also, he chewed through some cables in our office (ruined a set of nice computer speakers w/ subwoofer). After that, we organized the cables that were dangling under the desk and put zip ties on them, so they were grouped together. He hasn't done any damage since, and that was months ago.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

You're the second person that's said that zip-tying them together worked.

Sounds like a nice simple solution.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

My wife's cat is a neurotic chewer. Split Loom Tubing from Amazon saved our electronics and our kitty. It is about $10 for 100 feet from Amazon. Great deal for peace of mind. All of our electronics are protected now, as is our kitty.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

You'll want the half inch, by the way.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, Tylt33... great idea.

Harv


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

harv said:


> Thanks, Tylt33... great idea.
> 
> Harv


It took me quite a bit of money in cables to figure out a solution that was 100% effective. Fortunately my cat never fried herself. Learn from my pain


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*Experience shared...*



Tylt33 said:


> It took me quite a bit of money in cables to figure out a solution that was 100% effective. Fortunately my cat never fried herself. Learn from my pain


Wow... You went through (or the cat went though) a lot of cables?
That musta hurt (at least your wallet) and downtime.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

harv said:


> Wow... You went through (or the cat went though) a lot of cables?
> That musta hurt (at least your wallet) and downtime.


I had a saltwater aquarium and the first cord she chewed into was a $300 wave maker. I didn't notice until the cord started rusting in my tank (she got to it before I installed it). My laptop battery charger was the next to go.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm looking around the room: external hard drive power & data cables, 
monitor cable, cables to router, printer, AC power, ... 

I see why the 100 foot length of split loom tubing is the right order.

Did you also use cable ties? The Velcro ones look like they'd be easy to use.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

harv said:


> I'm looking around the room: external hard drive power & data cables,
> monitor cable, cables to router, printer, AC power, ...
> 
> I see why the 100 foot length of split loom tubing is the right order.
> ...


I never tried cable ties, but I suppose those would work well if you have multiple cables, so that a cat couldn't get their mouth around it. I'm not sure how well it would work with just one cord. We ended up going through ~300 feet of loom in our house. But, that's only a cable or two depending on the item.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

In case you didn't see them, here are photos of a few places where there 
are a bunch of cables. I expect to group some of them in one loom. Others 
will have only one cable in a loom.

As you can see, it's quite a mess. And there are more cables in the room on
the other side of the wall in the second photo. Yes, that's a hole in the wall!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Tylt33 said:


> I had a saltwater aquarium and the first cord she chewed into was a $300 wave maker. I didn't notice until the cord started rusting in my tank (she got to it before I installed it). My laptop battery charger was the next to go.


We've gone through....

-4 laptop chargers (luckily 2 were for my work laptop...so I replaced those at no cost to me)
-set of speakers and sub woofer for the pc
-Wii power supply
-several feet of monster cable for the home theater speakers and center channel
-heated blanket cord 

There might be more, that's all I can think of off the top of my head. 
We learned quickly from the laptop chargers, so now we have that cord wrap (clear plastic) on those, since they stay in one spot all the time. 

Yoshi's gotten better, he doesn't go behind all the home theater stuff anymore and chew. Whenever he starts to, we yell at him and he backs off.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> We've gone through....
> 
> -4 laptop chargers (luckily 2 were for my work laptop...so I replaced those at no cost to me)
> -set of speakers and sub woofer for the pc
> ...


Did Yoshi ever fry his mouth? I've read that it can happen, and am surprised it never happened to my cat. I'm wondering if it is rarer than it might seem.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

harv said:


> In case you didn't see them, here are photos of a few places where there
> are a bunch of cables. I expect to group some of them in one loom. Others
> will have only one cable in a loom.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that's quite a bit of cable. The 1/4" loom fits only one cable, and only small cables at that. The 1/2" loom fits one, maybe two thicker cables. I've never tried bigger than 1/2", but I think there are 3/4" and 1" loom spools out there. Might have to try a variety pack to suit your needs


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have never had a problem with chewing, but we have had kitties get caught in cords and pull down equipment and break thiings that way. Your second picture looked like the perfect scenario for a zoomie catastrophe. We have learned to block access to areas to protect all involved.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Tylt33 said:


> Oh my, that's quite a bit of cable. The 1/4" loom fits
> only one cable, and only small cables at that. The 1/2" loom fits one, maybe
> two thicker cables. I've never tried bigger than 1/2", but I think there are 3/4"
> and 1" loom spools out there. Might have to try a variety pack to suit your
> needs


Yup, I found various diameters out there. I'll be getting a bunch. The larger
diameters also come in 110 foot coils. I'll do some measuring.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> We've gone through....
> 
> -4 laptop chargers (luckily 2 were for my work laptop...so I replaced those at no cost to me)
> -set of speakers and sub woofer for the pc
> ...


Yikes! That's a lot of stuff to replace. So much for "Our cats have never 
chewed cables."

I'm convinced.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Tylt33 said:


> Did Yoshi ever fry his mouth? I've read that it can happen, and am surprised it never happened to my cat. I'm wondering if it is rarer than it might seem.


Not yet (that I'm aware of!). But that is our fear. 
For the Christmas candles in the window, we unplug them completely when we leave the house, since we really thought he was going to chew those cords.
He actually did very well with all the Christmas stuff....we honestly thought it was going to be a disaster!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

I had that problem and used bitter apple spray, which worked great. You just need to use it regularly until they quit the behavior altogether. Good luck...


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Jannerl said:


> I had that problem and used bitter apple spray, which worked great. You just need to use it regularly until they quit the behavior altogether. Good luck...


It didn't work for me. My first cat Ringo just thought the bitter apple spray was extra flavor and kept on chewin'.


----------

